# Benefit for Shorty of Shorty's Hydraulics



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit: 

Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm
4933 Spencer Highway
Pasadena, TX 77505-1505
(281) 998-3344


BBQ Plate sale, Car Exhibition, Hop Exhibition, raffle for prizes, Los Dominos de Tejas performing inside, D.J.'s mixing it up outside. There will be moonwalk(s) for the kids. More info and flyer to come soon. no drinks allowed, soft drinks and alcohol will be served from Emiliano's only.

This is the first of two planned fundraisers for Shorty, the other one planned for Memorial Day Weekend on the 29th (Sunday).*</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.

Thanks*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez will be there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 12:18 AM~19581649
> *houston stylez will be there
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Car.exhibition as in carshow? Im plannin on goin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 13 2011, 12:46 AM~19582063
> *Car.exhibition as in carshow? Im plannin on goin
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 13 2011, 12:46 AM~19582063
> *Car.exhibition as in carshow? Im plannin on goin
> *


Yes but no trophies, we're keeping this an exhibition for all of houston and out of towners to show the man that we are there for him at this time of need.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

DAMMM SORRY TO HEAR THAT..



MY CONDOLENCES


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

hope he gets better


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2011, 11:48 PM~19582112
> *Yes but no trophies, we're keeping this an exhibition for all of houston and out of towners to show the man that we are there for him at this time of need.
> *


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

He made some great hoppers, hope the brotha feels better... it will be a great turnout..


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

A true Texas Lowrider Legend ! I'm sad to hear this news, I know this will be a great event. Shorty has earned the respect let's show him support !


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT for a good cause


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Los Dominos de Tejas performing inside Emilianos during the event.*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2722453804434970146#


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 12 2011, 11:46 PM~19582063
> *Car.exhibition as in carshow? Im plannin on goin
> *


Exhibition/hang out 

laid back atmosphere..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2011, 10:16 PM~19581622
> *Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit:
> 
> Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm
> ...


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Its sad to hear that about shorty. I had the pleasure of meeting shorty when i was in Houston visting family. Shorty is a straight up guy and I hope he recovers from this... he and his family will be in our prayers! :angel:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*
Emilianos Sports Bar & Grill
4933 Spencer Highway
Pasadena, TX 77505-1505
(281) 998-3344*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*EVENT: BENEFIT FOR SHORTY OF SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS 
LOCATION: EMILIANOS SPORTS BAR & GRILL 4933 Spencer Highway Pasadena, TX 77505
DATE: SATURDAY FEBRUARY 12TH
TIME: 11AM-5PM

THERE WILL BE BBQ PLATE SALE, LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITION, LOWRIDER CAR HOP EXHIBITION, RAFFLE FOR PRIZES, PERFORMANCES BY LOS DOMINOS DE TEJAS, MARIACHI SINGERS GIANA MIJARES & MADELINE HERNANDEZ INSIDE AND TEJANOHITSRADIO DJ'S OUTSIDE ALONG WITH MOONWALKS FOR THE CHILDREN.

--THIS IS A CAR EXHIBITION BUT DONATIONS WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED--


PRE-SALE BBQ $7.00 TICKETS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS 815 POST ST. HOUSTON TX 77022 (713)880-3119 IN THE NORTHSIDE OR AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL AVE. PASADENA, TX 77502 (713)249-0373 IN THE SOUTHSIDE.*


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

pre sale tickets for raffles and plates?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 13 2011, 04:12 PM~19587187
> *pre sale tickets for raffles and plates?
> *


for plates, the raffle tickets will be sold on the day of the event. we're getting them made right now and should be delivered tomorrow. you can purchase them beginning Saturday.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

how much are the plates going to be.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 13 2011, 04:14 PM~19587209
> *how much are the plates going to be.
> *


$7.00


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 18 2010, 05:57 PM~19362265
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WARM WISHES AND PRAYERS. WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

My Prayers go out to Shorty & His Familia at this time I would love to attend this benefit but unfortunately we will be Az that weekend for the LowRiderstyle Car Show. but We will keep him in our Prayers.Mis Respetos to Shorty from The TLA South Texas Chapter.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 13 2011, 03:14 PM~19587209
> *how much are the plates going to be.
> *


and WELL worth the 7 trust


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 PM~19589845
> *and WELL worth the 7 trust
> 
> 
> *


I know they will be,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 13 2011, 09:25 PM~19589941
> *I know they will be,
> *


I like to get the plates served full to get your $'s worth.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I will support this benefit on behalf of DALLAS LOWRIDERS. I've met shorty competed against shorty and hes a great guy and a true lowrider legend in my eyes. I hope he gets better soon. GET WELL SOON HOMIE FROM THE DALLLAS LOWRIDER FAMILIA. My prayers are with u and your family homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 12 2011, 11:51 PM~19582163
> *DAMMM SORRY TO HEAR THAT..
> MY CONDOLENCES
> *


x67


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

We'll be there. Shortys a cool veterano, been in the game along time. He's helped many people, hope u get better soon homie. You and ur family will be in our prayers. God bless


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*The shows start at 3pm Central today. 

Thanks.
D.J. Latin
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm*


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

CRAZYRIDERS WILL BE THERE !!!!  GET WELL SOON HOMIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2011, 11:02 AM~19595054
> *D.J. James Soria running late but will be on air.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dam that sucks I've met and seen shorty a few times at shows good guy can't believe that happened hope he gets better


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

here at tejanohitsradio live with dj latin, while hes setting up.. live interveiw with the v boyz (shoty's boys) regarding his health, the benefit, and his history in the lowriding industry.. tune in tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 14 2011, 07:42 PM~19599422
> *here at tejanohitsradio live with dj latin, while hes setting up.. live interveiw with the v boyz (shoty's boys) regarding his health, the benefit, and his history in the lowriding industry.. tune in tejanohitsradio.com
> *


they jammin too :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 14 2011, 07:53 PM~19599520
> *they jammin too :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2011, 12:36 AM~19602445
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2011, 11:16 PM~19581622
> *Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit:
> 
> Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm
> ...


sorry to hear what's going on...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt houstons best


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

YOU CAN COUNT ON DESERT DREAMS C.C


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

OldieS will definitely help out! Our prayers go out to Shorty & his family. Some of the coolest peeps I've met.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 16 2011, 05:04 PM~19613605
> *YOU CAN COUNT ON DESERT DREAMS C.C
> *


i know your sweet ass will be there,, call me cabrone!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19615340
> *OldieS will definitely help out! Our prayers go out to Shorty & his family. Some of the coolest peeps I've met.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Flyer up on our website, hopefully the commercial will be up tonight in rotation every hour til the day of the event.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

my prayers will be with shorty and his family


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NO ENTRY FEE TO SHOW YOUR VEHICLE BUT DONATIONS ARE ACCEPTED.

YOU CAN START BRINGING YOUR VEHICLE TO PARK IN EXHIBITION AREA STARTING AT 8AM. MAKE SURE ALL VEHICLES SHOW UP BEFORE THE START UP TIME OF 11AM.


If you are showing up late, there will still be some parking area available since we are using all of the concrete pavement for the cars on exhibition. General public parking will be out back in the grass area.

--THE BENEFIT WILL GO ON RAIN OR SHINE--

Thanks,
GM[/b]</span>


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 08:07 AM~19618572
> *Flyer up on our website, hopefully the commercial will be up tonight in rotation every hour til the day of the event.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm
> *


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 11:23 AM~19618991
> *NO ENTRY FEE TO SHOW YOUR VEHICLE BUT DONATIONS ARE ACCEPTED.
> 
> YOU CAN START BRINGING YOUR VEHICLE TO PARK IN EXHIBITION AREA STARTING AT 8AM.  MAKE SURE ALL VEHICLES SHOW UP BEFORE THE START UP TIME OF 11AM.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Added to the list of performers is "Delirio" of Houston, TX - Tejano Band who will be performing inside of Emiliano's also. More to come......*_


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

we will be having a bake sale too,for everyone who has that sweet tooth.


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

:angel: my prayers go out to shorty and his familia... Keep your head up shorty.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tickets should be available for purchase tomorrow. Will pick them up and distribute to Shorty's Hydraulics & Southside Customs tonight.*



*For those interested in picking up THR or any other radio station through their phone (as long as it is compatible) you can go to http://www.streamfinder.com on their phones then do a search for Tejano Hits Radio. You should be able to listen.
If you have an iphone, you can go the app store and do a search for shoutcast and upload the free app, do a search for Tejano then click on tejano hits radio and will be able to listen in.

These are the ones that I know about. I dont know about the droids and other phone devices. 

Once you accomplish this then I would suggest getting one of these devices. It picks up the signal and transmits to your fm radio in your vehicle. 

http://www.amazon.com/T505-WIRLSS-A2DP-CAR...8584900-2508540

It's a $55 investment but at least you have a choice to listen to what you want to hear and not pay sirius/xm nor listen to fm radio which sucks hardcore at the moment.*


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2011, 08:53 AM~19628645
> *Tickets should be available for purchase tomorrow.  Will pick them up and distribute to Shorty's Hydraulics & Southside Customs tonight.
> For those interested in picking up THR or any other radio station through their phone (as long as it is compatible) you can go to http://www.streamfinder.com on their phones then do a search for Tejano Hits Radio. You should be able to listen.
> If you have an iphone, you can go the app store and do a search for shoutcast and upload the free app, do a search for Tejano then click on tejano hits radio and will be able to listen in.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Any word on how shortys doing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Pre-sale bbq plate tickets now available at Shorty's Hydraulics & SouthSide Customs*


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 18 2011, 08:46 PM~19634669
> *Any word on how shortys doing
> *


he's doin ok, has to do dialysis every other day. tryin to put him on the transplant list. most likely he will be on diialysis for the rest of his life. docs have him on a very strict diet, cant eat much and can only drink a quart and a half of fluids a day. each time he does dialysis, they take out about 4-5 pounds of fluids from his body and blood..


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry to hear about shorty, my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Shorty, I did not know that you even got sick and I'm so sorry your having to go threw so much at this time with your current medical condition. Our PRAYERS and THOUGHTS are with you and your Familia during these difficult times. May God and his legend of Angels protect and be with you at all times and just get well soon my Brother.

With much Love & Respect for you Shorty. 
Big Pete TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES CC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*FROM SHORTY'S SON JOHN:

WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:

*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2011, 03:53 PM~19641164
> *FROM SHORTY'S SON JOHN:
> 
> WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 19 2011, 01:32 PM~19640009
> *he's doin ok, has to do dialysis every other day. tryin to put him on the transplant list. most likely he will be on diialysis for the rest of his life. docs have him on a very strict diet, cant eat much and can only drink a quart and a half of fluids a day. each time he does dialysis, they take out about 4-5 pounds of fluids from his body and blood..
> *


  dam hopefully he pulls through keep ur head up


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope he pulls thru


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Me and my family are gunna do our best to make it to show our support. We will pray for all to be well for Shorty and his family.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2011, 06:17 PM~19607773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS SUCKS!! SHORTY SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDINGS IN THE PAST, I REALLY HOPE U GET BETTER SOON AND MAKE IT THRU THIS HARD TIMES FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY.... U AND YOUR FAMILY WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS... MIS RESPETOS PARA USTED VETERANO!!!  
WILL STOP BY SHOP TO PAY FOR SOME PLATES!!

LOCOS CREATIONS...TONY


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 19 2011, 01:32 PM~19640009
> *he's doin ok, has to do dialysis every other day. tryin to put him on the transplant list. most likely he will be on diialysis for the rest of his life. docs have him on a very strict diet, cant eat much and can only drink a quart and a half of fluids a day. each time he does dialysis, they take out about 4-5 pounds of fluids from his body and blood..
> *


IT IS A VERY STRICT DIET..I USED 2 WORK AT A DIALYSIS CLINIC AND TRUST ME..ITS HARD SEEING PEOPLE ON DIALYSIS..... HOPE EVERYTHING GOES THROUGH WITH THE TRANSPLANT...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 20 2011, 07:36 AM~19647633
> *DAMN THIS SUCKS!! SHORTY SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDINGS IN THE PAST, I REALLY HOPE U GET BETTER SOON AND MAKE IT THRU THIS HARD TIMES FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY.... U AND YOUR FAMILY WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS... MIS RESPETOS PARA USTED VETERANO!!!
> WILL STOP BY SHOP TO PAY FOR SOME PLATES!!
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*PRE-SALE BBQ $7.00 TICKETS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM:

SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS 815 POST ST. HOUSTON TX 77022 (713)880-3119 IN THE NORTHSIDE

SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL AVE. PASADENA, TX 77502 (713)249-0373 IN THE SOUTHSIDE.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*--On-line & Local Raffle for Shorty--


Details coming soon!*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577049

HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MY BAD, FORGOT TO PUT HIS EMAIL TO PAYPAL WHICH IS IN THAT IMG

ALSO DO NOT USE THE WORD "HYDRAULICS"[/b]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

sold #s 50, 85, 10, 3, 78, 63, 48


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*NUMBERS SOLD SOO FAR WILL BE POSTED IN THIS TOPIC:*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19651444


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

are yall gona have any numbers available the day of the show?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 20 2011, 08:43 PM~19653078
> *are yall gona have any numbers available the day of the show?
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 20 2011, 08:43 PM~19653078
> *are yall gona have any numbers available the day of the show?
> *


if there are any left, yes. they are selling up at a good pace so i doubt that there will be any available by then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*The shows start at 2pm Central today. 

Thanks.
D.J. Latin
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT fr a good cause


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 23 2011, 04:01 PM~19674983
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Commercial for Shorty's benefit is now on rotation once an hour every hour til the day of this event. THEBEAT713.COM & TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, keep up the good work
Old Memories


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 25 2011, 09:16 AM~19691385
> *posted on our website, keep up the good work
> Old Memories
> *


Thanks Paul, appreciate it brother.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578095

47 Squares left

*Win it, keep it, flip it for cash or flip it to donate the cash back to Shorty.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*FEB. 12TH - Winner to be announced around 4pm that day.
Must be present to win and also local only. Shop to be done at will be posted soon.*


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

--TEJANOHITSRADIO--

Today from 2-6:30pm central - James Soria with some news in regards to a huge upcoming Tejano Concert outside (like the old days) along with information on Shorty's benefit  

7:00pm-???am - D.J. Latin along with our newest D.J. Poco Loco mixing up Tejano/Conjunto & old school club classics - Taking it back to the Houston's Shanghai Reds days

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

Tune in and enjoy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 04:39 PM~19650909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


28 SQUARES LEFT, UPDATED RAFFLE IN THE HYDRAULICS SUB-FORUM OF LAYITLOW.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for Shorty. Get better brah.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=578095&st=120

26 left


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2011, 11:16 PM~19581622
> *Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit:
> 
> Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm
> ...


after all those years i've seen him in lowrider mag doing a toy drive for the underprivileged, i wish i could make it down there for that. good luck on the benefit and mayh God ride with Shorty. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 29 2011, 04:02 PM~19730989
> *after all those years i've seen him in lowrider mag doing a toy drive for the underprivileged, i wish i could make it down there for that. good luck on the benefit and mayh God ride with Shorty. :angel:
> *


thanks homie. we got another carshow/benefit planned for may 29th (memorial weekend).


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This picture is from a few hours earlier after having a meeting with Shorty in regards to the benefit on February 12th, a carshow that will be thrown by shorty on March 12th on Azteca Fairgrounds along with Tejano artists who will be announced soon for that day plus Freestyle Recording artist Stevie B & his upcoming carshow on Memorial weekend that he and his family will be throwing and being put on the Houston Region Tour.

Three events to where proceeds will help him with his medical bills that keep on piling up but will be well worth to attend. More great events to come in the near future.*






















*For those who can make it to the weekend of March 12 & 13th to Houston, we'll be having the carshow and concert on Saturday and then the GO TEJANO SUPERFEST concert on Sunday. Tickets and family pack tickets will be on sale soon for those dates along with more information on bands performing.

Sunday March 13th @ The Azteca Fairgrounds
7710 East Fwy.
Houston, TX 77020
Performers confirmed soo far:

La Sombra
Jaime y Los Chamacos
Shelly Lares
Roberto Pulido
Eddie Gonzalez
Grupo Fama
La Traizon
Little Joe
Servando Ramos & The Texas Outlaws

TejanoHitsRadio the official internet radio station of this event*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2011, 06:30 PM~19739712
> *This picture is from a few hours earlier after having a meeting with Shorty in regards to the benefit on February 12th, a carshow that will be thrown by shorty on March 12th on Azteca Fairgrounds along with Tejano artists who will be announced soon for that day plus Freestyle Recording artist Stevie B & his upcoming carshow on Memorial weekend that he and his family will be throwing and being put on the Houston Region Tour.
> 
> Three events to where proceeds will help him with his medical bills that keep on piling up but will be well worth to attend.  More great events to come in the near future.
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>In between the bands playing we will have three young Mariachi singers:

Giana Mijares, Faith Benavidez, Madeline Hernandez

possible two more conjunto groups to perform, more info to come soon....*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT*_


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## wallace pardo (Jun 19, 2009)

sorry to here this great guy meat him long time ago hope u get well real soon cant make it to show but will send donation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*I got a pre-Benefit interview with Delirio who will be performing an unplugged session on air and also with Shorty's sons aka V-BOYS who will be updating the folks on his condition and in regards to the benefit. 

SPECIAL BONUS!!!!

ONE HALF OF "CONJUNTO TAMALERO" EL 'LATIN WILL BE DOING A SPECIAL PERFORMANCE DEBUTING HIS FUTURE HIT WHILE PICANDO HIS HOHNER CORONA II - "LA POLKA DE EL TIBURON" LIVE AND IN LIVING COLOR!!

INTERVIEW STARTS AT 7PM ON WWW.TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM FRIDAY*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Getting ready at Emiliano's in Pasadena*


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:

A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! BETS???? CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB??? ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Bets already being made and it isn't the 12th yet. hno: 

Come on out and enjoy the entertainment good times.  *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19776538


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt hope u getting better jp transport


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ya mero, soo far weather looking good for Saturday*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CONJUNTO 911 & LOS CENTELLAS</span>[/b]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 1/2 more days


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2011, 09:16 PM~19790815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interview tonight with Shorty's sons & Giana Mijares, starts at 7pm central on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wanted to give thanks to all the folks who came and dropped off supplies for this weekends Benefit for Shorty:

PLAYERS PARADISE
SLABS TO DUBZ
HYPNOTIZED
OLDIES
LATIN KUSTOMS
LATIN FANTASY
LATIN CARTEL
ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST
ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON
BAD INFLUENCE
BONAFIDE
LATIN IMAGE
3RD COAST RIDERS WHO WILL BE PREPARING TRAYS OF RICE DAY OF EVENT
DESERT DREAMS WHO WILL BE BRINGING BEANS & POTATO SALAD DAY OF EVENT
TRUE EMINENCE WHO WILL BE DONATING SERVING PLATES
& THE T.H.R. DJ'S WHO ARE PROVIDING BREAD, PICKLES, ONIONS, JALAPENOS & COOKING TEAM

THANKS,
 
GM
(If I left someone out that donated last night I apologize, was trying to run the interviews & take stock of what was being donated towards event.)*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 more days


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2011, 07:32 AM~19834713
> *2 more days
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt for a good cause and i'll be there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tomorrow is the day. See you all out there.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz+Feb 11 2011, 03:38 AM~19842748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturday 11-5pm
Los Centellas - Conjunto 4Play - Los Dominos De Tejas - Delirio-Giana Mijares - Faith Benavidez - Madeline Hernandez


Car Exhibition, Moonwalks, Brisket/Sausage plate sale, Mechanical Bull, Cupcake sale, raffles, and more. Free to the public, all custom, classic vehicles welcome to exhibit. T.H.R. d.j.'s mixing it up outside all day. Singers/Performers inside Emilianos - CHILDREN WELCOMED*


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2011, 06:18 AM~19843116
> *Tomorrow is the day.  See you all out there.
> *


 :thumbsup: TOMORROW IT IS . LOOKS LIKE GOOD WEATHER ALSO .MAYBE A CRUISE AFTERWARDS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:31 AM~19843371
> *:thumbsup: TOMORROW IT IS . LOOKS LIKE GOOD WEATHER ALSO .MAYBE A CRUISE AFTERWARDS
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Information on upcoming Shorty's carshow/concert on March 12th at Azteca Fairgrounds. Emilio Navaira & ???? :0 

starts at 2pm central time on TEJANOHITSRADIO*_

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

_*March 13th Go Tejano Superfest all day event with Tejano Bands all day long.*_

_*FOR TICKETS:*_

http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1260388857


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Feb 11 2011, 03:57 PM~19846034
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

wish i could be there sorry missed it SHOUT OUT TO SHORTY


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone who could make it out to make this a successful event benefitting Shorty. Great time, great people, good food and good music plus singers/bands.

 

someone is posting pics in the houston lowriders topic.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hoppin' again! :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Good turnout! Glad to see the lowrider community help each other in a time of need


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Had a great time, delicious food, hope Shorty gets better!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 10:37 PM~19854751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 08:37 PM~19854751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So did you win or lose? :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 12 2011, 10:51 PM~19854809
> *So did you win or lose?  :dunno:
> *


Roberto G didn't show up! so, call that a win :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 10:54 PM~19854830
> *Roberto G didn't show up! so, call that a win :h5:
> *


but you lost against sic :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 10:59 PM~19854869
> *but you lost against sic :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 11:16 PM~19855016
> *:yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*March 12th @ Azteca Fairgrounds in Houston, TX

more info and list of Tejano Groups to be announced soon. Tickets available for purchase the day of the event.

Here's the rough draft of the flyer, more logo's of sponsors & shorty's NEW CARSHOW LOGO to be added soon*_


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

from the other side


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 09:37 PM~19854751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FEW FLIKAS FROM SHORTY'S BENEFIT*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 08:45 PM~19854463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GET DOWN WITH THE PICS HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 04:27 PM~19858977
> *GET DOWN WITH THE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Hugo!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 04:23 PM~19858957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Just messing around with the video feature on the camera


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2011, 06:09 AM~19864959
> *
> *


looks like you had a good show Gabriel...congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Feb 15 2011, 01:31 AM~19873181
> *looks like you had a good show Gabriel...congrats! :thumbsup:
> *


It was a good one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_* Saturday, March 12 · 12:00pm - 10:00pm 

Azteca Fairgrounds
7702 Lyons Ave
Houston, TX

The Go Tejano Car Show is a one-day, family oriented music event & car show showcasing over 100 of the coolest Lowrider cars from official car clubs all over Texas.

Scheduled to perform: Raulito Navaira, Grupo Vida, Chente Barrera, Oscar G & Lariza.

A portion of the proceeds benefit Shorty of Shorty's Hydraulics.

Adult tickets are $10 & children 12 & under are $5.

Car show from 12pm to 5pm. Concert starts at 5pm.

Artist subject to change without notice. A rain cancellation will be rescheduled.

For more information please call (713) 581-4720.*_


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100...200293563316469


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I posted a bunch more pics in the Houston Topic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*MARCH 12 CARSHOW BEING THROWN BY THE GO TEJANO FEST & SHORTY'S VETERANO CARSHOW ARE BEING SOLD AT THE GATE ONLY DAY OF EVENT*</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Once these tickets are gone, you can go to <a href=\'http://HTTP://WWW.EVENTBRITE.COM\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1260388857</a> & Purchase them online. USE PROMO CODE "TEJANOHISTORY" while purchasing for a 10% discount. DISCOUNT ONLY GOOD TIL 10PM CENTRAL TIME SUNDAY.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Pics from the benefit will finally be online at StreetSeen.com later this week. Sorry for the delay guys... we've been tied up with the release of the March magazine plus the launch of our digital versions. We'll send out a message via twitter and facebook when the gallery is live. Text *FOLLOW STREETSEEN* to 40404 if you want to get an instant notification when the gallery is live.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Some Nice Clean rides came out for a good cause.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok, Pictures finally up guys...

http://www.streetseen.com/Galleries/ShowCo...06/Default.aspx


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20011044
> *Ok, Pictures finally up guys...
> 
> http://www.streetseen.com/Galleries/ShowCo...06/Default.aspx
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

few more days


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://wwww.thebeat713.com

all of our events or events being thrown by others such as this one will be pushed through this station. Commercial for this event should be up here soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------

